# 3hp motorized bike



## StoneWoods (Nov 13, 2016)

I bought a late 40s Schwinn dx with an el cheapo motor and wanted something with more torque. Starting from scratch with a different bike. You know what they say, if you want something done right do it yourself. This is it.


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 13, 2016)

Here's some more for ya!


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 23, 2016)

As of yesterday.


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 23, 2016)

Cool,I always liked those compared to Whizzers or mopeds


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 6, 2017)

Ive been working on this but not posting. I have everything on ratrodbikes wbo.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 6, 2017)

keep us updated!


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 12, 2017)

Drrrrrop stand! And TANK (in progress)


----------



## spoker (Jan 24, 2017)

great creative work,no paint by numbers here!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2017)

Awesome work!!!!


----------



## StoneWoods (May 11, 2017)

Today my headbadge came!


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 17, 2017)

Gas tank is the last major obstacle. I think it'll be running by the end of the week if I play my cards right.


----------



## JRE123 (Nov 18, 2017)

Really good build. Would like a picture of the left side.  Think that I'll copy your bike stand for one of my builds.


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 20, 2017)

I moved the rack backward with a spacer I made, allowing me to move the seat down. I also got the gastank done other than the filler. And I made a cross race for the bars. Looks mean! Pics later.


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 21, 2017)

Did my exhaust last night. I straight piped it. Might need a muffler, we'll see.


----------



## kwoodyh (Nov 21, 2017)

Safety First!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 21, 2017)

I just ran the motor for a little bit. Pipe sounds awesome!


----------



## rhenning (Nov 22, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> I just ran the motor for a little bit. Pipe sounds awesome!



I have a mini bike with the 99cc version of the Predator on it encluding some modifications.  Roger


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 22, 2017)

I rode it today. I need a bigger sprocket on the jackshaft.


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 22, 2017)

It's not done by any means. I still have a list of things to do on it.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 22, 2017)

Kool.... learn by doing!
slow take off with that gearing?


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 22, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Kool.... learn by doing!
> slow take off with that gearing?



Yes. Really slow. Gearing calculater says it'll do 69 mph. I'm going to swap out the 9t sprocket on the jack shaft for a 23 t.


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Nov 23, 2017)

Here is My Project 49 Schwinn with 212cc Predator...I was surprized how Frikkin wide this is with the Torque converter setup...!


----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 27, 2017)

Sprocket comes Wednesday!


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 18, 2017)

It goes! I made fenderskirts, started the tool/battery box, and got my headlight. I also bought a girder fork. Should arrive sometime late next week.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 18, 2017)

way to go, reel nice job there stone wood I like it !!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2017)

StoneWoods said:


> It goes! I made fenderskirts, started the tool/battery box, and got my headlight. I also bought a girder fork. Should arrive sometime late next week.View attachment 726259




What fork did you get?


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 18, 2017)

@bricycle not sure what it’s from.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 18, 2017)

That is Great! might have been a Rixie, but mine was a bit different. Like yours better!


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 4, 2018)

Change of plans. I’m making a leaf spring fork with a snowmobile leaf spring pack. Girder will be for sale


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 24, 2018)

Check it out!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 24, 2018)

Awe......some!


----------



## Rusty72 (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 26, 2018)

I’m going to ditch the seat chassis and make the seat mount to the frame. Also, I’m ditching the egg crate rack and making one from scratch.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 29, 2018)

Here is the bike with the seat mounts welded. Sits more comfortable. But I feel like it still needs longer bars. It is hinged in the front and uses the original springs and cross brace in the back.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 29, 2018)

since you're so talented, give it a dual exhaust


----------



## Boris (Jan 29, 2018)

Fantastic!!!!! This is one of the coolest builds I've seen!!!!! Great job!!!!!! And thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 29, 2018)

bricycle said:


> since you're so talented, give it a dual exhaust



Dad said no dual exhaust because its a single cylinder. But I definitely could...


----------



## StoneWoods (Feb 15, 2018)

Alright, I rode it to school again today. 31 degrees.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 16, 2018)

This is very cool. Thanks for the thread.

How did it ride? Thirty-one degrees must have felt like 10 below.


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 22, 2018)

nycet3 said:


> This is very cool. Thanks for the thread.
> 
> How did it ride? Thirty-one degrees must have felt like 10 below.



I’ve been riding it to school this past week. Been about the same temp. It’s not bad until you stop. Then you realize how cold your neck and face is.


----------



## kreika (Mar 22, 2018)

Was the calculator correct? Over 60 mph? If you get a chance post a video of you flying by!!! Very cool project!


----------



## StoneWoods (Mar 24, 2018)

Calculater was right, but the motor didn’t have enough torque to get up to that. With the bigger sprocket it does about 35 with pedal assistance when I pedal with it at launch. An old guy I know was telling me how they put some 2stroke motor on a whizzer bike back in the 50s and clocked it at 65 with the car!


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 2, 2018)

Alright, headlight, horn and key switch are all hooked up. I’ll do the taillight after the rear rack.


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 2, 2018)

Also, I made a muffler. Quieted it down quite a bit.


----------



## StoneWoods (Apr 5, 2018)

Working on the drive side Chain guard but the tig welder took a dump.


----------

